# kein kleines "d" unter bash?!

## joebodemann3d

Guten Abend, mal wieder ich mit meinen komischen Fehlern.

Kurze Beschreibung:

Unter der Bash geht kein kleines "d".

Shift+D funktioniert jedoch.

Unter KDE kann ich überall das kleine d benutzen.

Weiß jemand Rat?

----------

## pablo_supertux

was sagt grep KEYMAP /etc/rc.conf

----------

## joebodemann3d

das bringt sowas:

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

Hatte bash auch schon neu gemacht, aber leider kein erfolg.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Das Problem hatten wir doch erst vor Kurzem... erinnert sich noch jemand, welcher Thread das war? Eine Suche nach 'd' wird nicht gerade viel bringen...

----------

## ian!

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> erinnert sich noch jemand, welcher Thread das war?

 

Nein. Aber ich weiss, wie man effizient sucht.  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-272449.html

----------

## boris64

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   erinnert sich noch jemand, welcher Thread das war? 
> 
> Nein. Aber ich weiss, wie man effizient sucht. 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-272449.html

 

sorry, aber der thread hilft imho leider nicht wirklich weiter  :Sad: 

ich habe mir das ganze mal vor ort angeguckt

(wow, ein "real life"-freund, der gentoo nutzen will  :Razz: ).

also nochmal ausführlich:

folgende (auch für mich sehr verwirrende) fakten:

das kleine "d" lässt sich innerhalb von bash und jeglicher konsole, die bash 

benutzt (z.b. konsole) nicht eingeben, andere sonderzeichen(wie ä,ö,...) funktionieren ohne murren

auch das grosse "D" (sprich [shift]+[d]) funktioniert einwandfrei(!!??)

es handelt sich um keinen(!) anzeigefehler, da z.b. ein 

```
emerge k[d]e
```

(das "[d]" wäre in diesem fall ein eingetipptes, aber nicht sichtbares "d")

nicht ausgeführt werden kann, da es kein paket mit dem namen "ke" gibt...)

logge ich mich per ssh auf dem rechner ein, 

kann auch ich kein kleines "d" eintippen

bash betreffend: folgende version ist installiert (inkl. benutzte USE-flags)

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-shells/bash-3.0-r8  -build -debug +nls (-uclibc) 0 kB
```

das kleine "d" funktioniert auch in mc

jetzt der hit:

live-cd einlegen, starten, die üblichen schritte bis zum chroot

-> vor dem chroot: "d" funktioniert

-> im chroot: ihr wisst es wahrscheinlich schon längst, genau, das "d" versagt den dienst

betreffend der spracheinstellungen usw.:

```
LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL=de_DE@euro

```

jetzt weiss auch ich nicht mehr wirklich weiter, komisch ist nur,

dass joebodemann3d so ziemlich die gleichen einstellungen hat wie ich,

nur das "d" inerhalb von bash will halt nicht.

übrigens, hätte ich das ganze nicht live gesehen, würde ich das 

ganze für einen komplett überflüssigen aprilscherz halten. so ein 

schwachsinniger und unlogischer fehler ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hab zwar keine Ahnung warum das so ist  :Wink: , aber hier mal meine Tipps:

 *Quote:*   

> app-shells/bash-3.0-r8

 

- Schon mal versucht auf app-shells/bash-3.0-r9 upzudaten?

- Gibt es einen speziellen Grund, dass Ihr die 3er Version von Bash benutzt? Wenn nicht, geht auf Stable (2.05b-r9).

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## joebodemann3d

Jippi!!!!

Habe bash geupdatet und nun kann ich endlich wieder 

```
"emerge world"
```

 fahren.

Thx 2 all

----------

## Mr. Anderson

wie gut, dass in "bash" kein d enthalten ist  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boris64

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> wie gut, dass in "bash" kein d enthalten ist 

 

*gg*

aber wie macht man dann z.b. ein 'emerge worl(d)'?

der "hit" schlechthin war ja:

man konnte noch nicht mal z.b. im kwrite einen befehl schreiben 

und via copy&paste in der konsole/bash einfügen, da aus dem 

eingefügten befehl dann jedes "d" entfernt wurde  :Razz: 

riecht für mich schon fast nach 'nem virus oder einem programmiererwitz

----------

## joebodemann3d

cool ist auch, dass mein passwort kein "d" enthalten hat...

sonst wäre es eng geworden.

----------

## l3u

Naja, dann hätte man ja aber immernoch ne Live-CD booten können und in Gentoo rein-chrooten. Und dann von da aus das Bash-Update machen.

----------

## boris64

im chroot ging das "d" auch nicht(s.o.)

----------

## blue.sca

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Nein. Aber ich weiss, wie man effizient sucht. :wink:

 

dann teile dein Wissen (mit uns, nicht in mehrere kleinere Wissen...) ;)

----------

## joebodemann3d

@blue.sca: Habe mir gerade deinen daily screenshot angesehen und bin begeistert. will auch haben.  :Smile: 

----------

## blue.sca

muss du fvwm emergen und meine config benutzen ;)

danke für dein lob...

----------

## joebodemann3d

Stimmt ja, das war ja Fluxxbox oder so. Mir würde schon erstmal das krasse Wallpaper reichen. Gibts das irgendwo oder hast du das selbst gebastelt?

----------

## blue.sca

hmm, das gibts irgendwo, aber frag mich nicht wo.

im allgemeinen ist eine gute quelle immer der screenshot-thread in off-the-wall. oder deviantart.com, oder pixelgirlpresents.com, oder...

----------

